# تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف 




تعلمت أن الكلمة الحلوة والنفس البشوشة رأس مال الطيب.


تعلمت أن اللي يسكت عن حقه ينداس.

تعلمت أن الدنيا ما تسوى فلس أحمر.

تعلمت أن اللي ما فيه خير بأهله ما فيه خير بالناس.

تعلمت أن الحياة ممكن تنتهي بأي لحظه ونحن على غفلة.

تعلمت أقول الحمد الله على الصحة والعافية.

تعلمت أسوي خير وما انتظر مقابل عشان ما أنصدم.

تعلمت أن أغنى إنسان في العالم اللي يملك الصحة وراحة البال.

تعلمت أن الخسارة بالعمر إذا ضاع بدون فايده.

تعلمت أن من يزرع الثوم ما يجنيه ريحان.

تعلمت أن عقب العمر موت.

تعلمت أن شر البلية ما يضحك .

تعلمت أن الفلوس تغير النفوس وتخضع رؤوس تعلمت أن العمر ينتهي والشغل ما ينتهي.

تعلمت أن من يقول الصدق يصير منبوذ.


تعلمت أن من يريد الناس تسمعه لازم يسمعهم أول.

تعلمت أن الطيب طايح حظه 

تعلمت أن ليس كل الناس على نياتها.

تعلمت أن اللي تعلمناه بالمدرسة والجامعة شي والواقع شي ثاني.

تعلمت أن ناس كثيرين لمصلحة شغلهم يصيروا "ونعم فيك" وإذا خلصت مصلحتهم ما يعرفونك.

تعلمت أن السفر يبين لك معادن الناس.



تعلمت أن الواحد يشتري أكثر مما يبيع يعني يسمع أكثر مما يتكلم.

تعلمت أشوف وأسمع عن مصايب الناس وأقول الحمد الله على كل شي.

تعلمت أن مهما تسوي من خير للنذل يرده أصله وما يبين فيه.

تعلمت أن اللي يتفلسف كثير (يقول أنا وأنا) فاضي من داخل.

تعلمت أن اللي معدنه ذهب يبقى ذهب، واللي معدنه حديد يتغير ويصدأ.

تعلمت كل ماتصدقت للفقراء والمحتاجين الله يزيد مالك.

تعلمت ومازلت اتعلم​


----------



## vetaa (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



> علمت أن الواحد يشتري أكثر مما يبيع يعني يسمع أكثر مما يتكلم.
> 
> تعلمت أشوف وأسمع عن مصايب الناس وأقول الحمد الله على كل شي.
> 
> ...



كلماات اكتر من جميلة بجد
بجد ياما اللى يعيش يتعلم

ميرسى يا كاندى


----------



## Kiril (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

صدقتي


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

صدقينى وما زلنا نتعلم 
كاندى
وعلى رأى المثل يموت المعلم ولسة بيتعلم
وشكرا على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

سلام الرب يسوع 
فعلا يموت المعلم وهو بيتعلم
كلامك حلو اوي يا ماما كاندي كل الحياه تعليم مهي الحياه كلها علم والي يعيش يما يشوف


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

تعلمت أن من يريد الناس تسمعه لازم يسمعهم أول.

 جميل يا كاندى ...... ميرررسى وربنا يباركك يا قمرر .


----------



## ارووجة (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

موضوع جميل
ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي ^_^
ربنا معاكي


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

الله يا كاندي عليكي
بجد تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الرائع
تعلمت ومازالت اتعلم
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## سيزار (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

موضوع رائع جدا جدا تسلم ايدك يا كاندى


ولا اقول كثيرا عن الطيبه لانى مجربها وتعلمت من تجرباتها 
الف شكر​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



vetaa قال:


> كلماات اكتر من جميلة بجد
> بجد ياما اللى يعيش يتعلم
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندى



شكرااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> صدقتي



شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى وما زلنا نتعلم
> كاندى
> وعلى رأى المثل يموت المعلم ولسة بيتعلم
> وشكرا على موضوعك الجميل
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> فعلا يموت المعلم وهو بيتعلم
> كلامك حلو اوي يا ماما كاندي كل الحياه تعليم مهي الحياه كلها علم والي يعيش يما يشوف



صح كلامك يا حبيبتى

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



Dona Nabil قال:


> تعلمت أن من يريد الناس تسمعه لازم يسمعهم أول.
> 
> جميل يا كاندى ...... ميرررسى وربنا يباركك يا قمرر .



ميرسى ليكى يا دونتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



ارووجة قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي ^_^
> ربنا معاكي



شكراااااااااااااااااا يا ارووجتى يا قمر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

موضوع رائع يا كاندى ..ياريت كل واحد يتعلم ويستوعب مما يدور حوله
وبجد الدنيا فانية وكل العالم باطل كله قبض الريح ياريت نعرف ازاى نربح انفسنا ونخلصها
ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويباركلنا فيكى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

موضوع رائع يا كاندى ..ياريت كل واحد يتعلم ويستوعب مما يدور حوله
وبجد الدنيا فانية وكل العالم باطل كله قبض الريح ياريت نعرف ازاى نربح انفسنا ونخلصها
ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويباركلنا فيكى​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> الله يا كاندي عليكي
> بجد تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الرائع
> تعلمت ومازالت اتعلم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​




شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا تسلم ايدك يا كاندى
> 
> 
> ولا اقول كثيرا عن الطيبه لانى مجربها وتعلمت من تجرباتها
> الف شكر​



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



ginajoojoo قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندى ..ياريت كل واحد يتعلم ويستوعب مما يدور حوله
> وبجد الدنيا فانية وكل العالم باطل كله قبض الريح ياريت نعرف ازاى نربح انفسنا ونخلصها
> ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويباركلنا فيكى​



شكراااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الرائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## د/فيولا (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

بجد حكم جميلة قوى
وياريت نتعلمها ونعيش بيها واكيد مش هنندم على اى يوم فى حياتنا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

تعلمت ومازلت اتعلم 
بجد موضوع جميل والاجمل الحكمة الاخيرة اننا هنفضل لغاية ما نموت بنتعلم
مرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا كاندي


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

*فعلا اتعلمنا ولسه بنتعلم وهنفضل نتعلم*
*ميرسي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل دا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

_*


w_candyshop_s قال:



تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف 




تعلمت أن الكلمة الحلوة والنفس البشوشة رأس مال الطيب.


تعلمت أن اللي يسكت عن حقه ينداس.

تعلمت أقول الحمد الله على الصحة والعافية.

تعلمت أسوي خير وما انتظر مقابل عشان ما أنصدم.

تعلمت أن أغنى إنسان في العالم اللي يملك الصحة وراحة البال.

تعلمت أن الخسارة بالعمر إذا ضاع بدون فايده.

تعلمت أن الفلوس تغير النفوس وتخضع رؤوس تعلمت أن العمر ينتهي والشغل ما ينتهي.

تعلمت أن من يقول الصدق يصير منبوذ.


تعلمت أن من يريد الناس تسمعه لازم يسمعهم أول.

تعلمت أن الطيب ضايع حظه 

تعلمت أن الواحد يشتري أكثر مما يبيع يعني يسمع أكثر مما يتكلم.

تعلمت أشوف وأسمع عن مصايب الناس وأقول الحمد الله على كل شي.

تعلمت أن مهما تسوي من خير للنذل يرده أصله وما يبين فيه.

تعلمت أن اللي يتفلسف كثير (يقول أنا وأنا) فاضي من داخل.

تعلمت أن اللي معدنه ذهب يبقى ذهب، واللي معدنه حديد يتغير ويصدأ.

تعلمت كل ماتصدقت للفقراء والمحتاجين الله يزيد مالك.

تعلمت ومازلت اتعلم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد كلامات جميلة و فكرتينى بحاجة

 كدا لو عايزة تعرفيها اقولها لك ياقمر 

موضوع جميل احيكى علية يا كاندى*_​


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



د/فيولا قال:


> بجد حكم جميلة قوى
> وياريت نتعلمها ونعيش بيها واكيد مش هنندم على اى يوم فى حياتنا
> 
> ربنا يباركك



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



MarMar2004 قال:


> تعلمت ومازلت اتعلم
> بجد موضوع جميل والاجمل الحكمة الاخيرة اننا هنفضل لغاية ما نموت بنتعلم
> مرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا كاندي



شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا اتعلمنا ولسه بنتعلم وهنفضل نتعلم*
> *ميرسي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل دا*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*
> 
> بجد كلامات جميلة و فكرتينى بحاجة
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا حبيبتى

وانا مستنيه اعرف​


----------



## mrmr120 (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

ولسة بنتعلم وهنتعلم ماهو الواحد عايش علشان يتعلم
بجد ياكاندى موضوع اكتر من رائع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



mrmr120 قال:


> ولسة بنتعلم وهنتعلم ماهو الواحد عايش علشان يتعلم
> بجد ياكاندى موضوع اكتر من رائع
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى اوى يا مرمورتى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## مينا 188 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

*تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خساره للاسف 
الطيبة مش حاجة وحشة بس للاسف مش ها تنفع فى الوقت ده زبها زى الصراحة اللى صريح يقولوا عليه عبيط وما بيعرفش يخبى حاجة . الطيبة والصراحة شى ايجابى بس فعلا فى الزمن ده ما ينفعوش والمشكلة فى اللى حوليك بيجبروك تبقى زيهم واللى انت المفروض تعمله انك تسبح ضد التيار 
موضوع جميل جدا *


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



مينا 188 قال:


> *تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خساره للاسف
> الطيبة مش حاجة وحشة بس للاسف مش ها تنفع فى الوقت ده زبها زى الصراحة اللى صريح يقولوا عليه عبيط وما بيعرفش يخبى حاجة . الطيبة والصراحة شى ايجابى بس فعلا فى الزمن ده ما ينفعوش والمشكلة فى اللى حوليك بيجبروك تبقى زيهم واللى انت المفروض تعمله انك تسبح ضد التيار
> موضوع جميل جدا *



مش لازم نسبح ضد التيار

علشان ممكن يكون غلط

انا اعمل الصح واسلم امرى لله

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا مينا​


----------



## mora mora (11 أغسطس 2008)

انا لسه عضوه جديده معاكم بس كلمات رائعه ومعبره وفعلا عندك حق


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*لا تعليق !!!!! *


----------



## نوسة2 (11 أغسطس 2008)

كلامك فعلا صح الناس دايما يفتكروا الطيب مختل على فكرة انا عضوة جديدة


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



mora mora قال:


> انا لسه عضوه جديده معاكم بس كلمات رائعه ومعبره وفعلا عندك حق



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



اخوكم قال:


> *لا تعليق !!!!! *



شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



نوسة2 قال:


> كلامك فعلا صح الناس دايما يفتكروا الطيب مختل على فكرة انا عضوة جديدة



اهلا بيكى فى المنتدى الجميل

وشكرااااااااااااااا ليكى على المشاركه​


----------



## sosana (12 أغسطس 2008)

> تعلمت أن اللي تعلمناه بالمدرسة والجامعة شي والواقع شي ثاني.


موضوع جميل اوووووووووووي يا كاندي بجد
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (12 أغسطس 2008)

عندك حق بس مع كل حاجه بنعرفها فى الدنيا دى بنتصدم لكن فى الاخر ادينا بنتعلم
شكرا جدا على الموضوع


----------



## كاترين السلام (12 أغسطس 2008)

صدقتي بكلامك حتى الطيبة بهالوقت بيعتبروها ضعف


----------



## emy (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*

تعلمت أسوي خير وما انتظر مقابل عشان ما أنصدم.

*فعلا الطيبه فى زمنا ده خساره *
*شكرا جدا لحضرتك *​


----------



## اخوكم (13 أغسطس 2008)

*الطيبة ميزة بمعنى اخر اذا كان انسان ما  سليم القلب فهو لن يواجه في حياته الا الطيبة والقبول...لذلك هي ميزة 
اما الطيبة بمعنى قلة الحيلة فهي ضعف اكيد وسياكل الاخرون الطيب في هذه الحالة... 
والطيبة بمعنى التسامح عند القدرة على العقاب هذه قوة للشخصية...اما الطيبة بمعنى العفو عن المسيء عند عدم القدرة عليه فهذا خمول وانهزام... 
ربنا يباركك يا  اختي الغالية. *


----------



## اخوكم (13 أغسطس 2008)

> صدقتي بكلامك حتى الطيبة بهالوقت بيعتبروها ضعف


*لا ريب أن لكل فعل حسن ضريبة تدفع ، ومن أجل هذه الاشياء طيبة القلب فدومى أختى على طيبة قلبك وتحملى دفع الضريبة 
وصدق من قال : لا تحسبن المجد تمرا أنت آكله لن تبلغ المجد حتى تلعق الصبر *


----------



## اخوكم (13 أغسطس 2008)

[quoteتعلمت أسوي خير وما انتظر مقابل عشان ما أنصدم.][/quote] 
*الطيبه ستبقى الى ابد الابدين مناره 
من خلف تلال الخبث والعابثين 
ان تكونى طيبه
حليمه
وتعفى عند المقدره 
ولا تشغلك صغائر الامور الدنيويه 
وان تتحملى اذى الناس 
وكل هذا وانت مدركه 
لكل تنازل وتحمل منك للاخرين 
لن ينساكى المسيح
وايضا سيلمع نجمك رغما عن كل الاقوال بان الطيبين على سجيتهم 
ونياتهم 
 اما العمل الخبيث الذي يشتم ريحه عن مدى من العمر 
ويبقى فعله بعد ان يرحل المرء 
لا يجنى سوى غضب ربنا مننا 
وكره الناس بالدنيا والسمعة السيئه تلحق به وبمن وراءه 
فهنيئا لمن امتلك قلبا ابيض 
يستطيع ان يتحامل على نفسه لارضاء السيد الرب ومقابله السيئه بالحسنه 

ربنا يباركك .*


----------



## اخوكم (13 أغسطس 2008)

*ممكن يا اختى كاندى بعد اذنك يعنى : تنبهى على الاخوة والاخوات بنفسك انهم لا يقولون هذه الكلمة ( تسلم ايدك ) عشان هما ميزعلوش منى لانى مبحبش الكلمة دى ولو ايدي سلمت اقطعها . فانا مش عارف ايه تسلم ايدك دى !!!!!!! مفيش افضل من ربنا يباركك ربنا معاكى ربنا يسعدك ....... الخ .
وارجوا ان محدش يزعل منى لان كلنا بنكمل بعضنا .
وسلام المسيح معاكم .*


----------



## Ferrari (13 أغسطس 2008)

> *تعلمت أن الواحد يشتري أكثر مما يبيع يعني يسمع أكثر مما يتكلم*​



*عندك حق يا كاندى

موضوع جميل جداً الرب يعوضك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## love_marena (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا اسف حبيبى فى موضوعك
الطيبة ليست ضعف بل هى قوة 
لان قوة اللة فى الضعف تكمل


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



sosana قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووووووي يا كاندي بجد
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> وربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



ماريا بنت الملك قال:


> عندك حق بس مع كل حاجه بنعرفها فى الدنيا دى بنتصدم لكن فى الاخر ادينا بنتعلم
> شكرا جدا على الموضوع



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



كاترين السلام قال:


> صدقتي بكلامك حتى الطيبة بهالوقت بيعتبروها ضعف



شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



emy قال:


> تعلمت أسوي خير وما انتظر مقابل عشان ما أنصدم.
> 
> *فعلا الطيبه فى زمنا ده خساره *
> *شكرا جدا لحضرتك *​



ميرسى يا ايمى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



اخوكم قال:


> *الطيبة ميزة بمعنى اخر اذا كان انسان ما  سليم القلب فهو لن يواجه في حياته الا الطيبة والقبول...لذلك هي ميزة
> اما الطيبة بمعنى قلة الحيلة فهي ضعف اكيد وسياكل الاخرون الطيب في هذه الحالة...
> والطيبة بمعنى التسامح عند القدرة على العقاب هذه قوة للشخصية...اما الطيبة بمعنى العفو عن المسيء عند عدم القدرة عليه فهذا خمول وانهزام...
> ربنا يباركك يا  اختي الغالية. *



شكراااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل اخوكم

ربن يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



اخوكم قال:


> *لا ريب أن لكل فعل حسن ضريبة تدفع ، ومن أجل هذه الاشياء طيبة القلب فدومى أختى على طيبة قلبك وتحملى دفع الضريبة
> وصدق من قال : لا تحسبن المجد تمرا أنت آكله لن تبلغ المجد حتى تلعق الصبر *



شكرااااااااااااااا على الكلام الجميل 

ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



اخوكم قال:


> [quoteتعلمت أسوي خير وما انتظر مقابل عشان ما أنصدم.]


*الطيبه ستبقى الى ابد الابدين مناره 
من خلف تلال الخبث والعابثين 
ان تكونى طيبه
حليمه
وتعفى عند المقدره 
ولا تشغلك صغائر الامور الدنيويه 
وان تتحملى اذى الناس 
وكل هذا وانت مدركه 
لكل تنازل وتحمل منك للاخرين 
لن ينساكى المسيح
وايضا سيلمع نجمك رغما عن كل الاقوال بان الطيبين على سجيتهم 
ونياتهم 
 اما العمل الخبيث الذي يشتم ريحه عن مدى من العمر 
ويبقى فعله بعد ان يرحل المرء 
لا يجنى سوى غضب ربنا مننا 
وكره الناس بالدنيا والسمعة السيئه تلحق به وبمن وراءه 
فهنيئا لمن امتلك قلبا ابيض 
يستطيع ان يتحامل على نفسه لارضاء السيد الرب ومقابله السيئه بالحسنه 

ربنا يباركك .*[/quote]


بصراحه كل تعليقاتك جميله جدا

وكلام حلو اوى

بس دايما فى نبره حزن

تأكد ان ربنا عمره ما هيتخلى عندك ابدا

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



اخوكم قال:


> *ممكن يا اختى كاندى بعد اذنك يعنى : تنبهى على الاخوة والاخوات بنفسك انهم لا يقولون هذه الكلمة ( تسلم ايدك ) عشان هما ميزعلوش منى لانى مبحبش الكلمة دى ولو ايدي سلمت اقطعها . فانا مش عارف ايه تسلم ايدك دى !!!!!!! مفيش افضل من ربنا يباركك ربنا معاكى ربنا يسعدك ....... الخ .
> وارجوا ان محدش يزعل منى لان كلنا بنكمل بعضنا .
> وسلام المسيح معاكم .*



اولا مجدش هيزعل منك

هما اكيد هيقروا الكلام ويفهموا وجهه نظرك

ربنا يكون معاك فى كل خطواتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



ferrari قال:


> *عندك حق يا كاندى
> 
> موضوع جميل جداً الرب يعوضك تعب محبتك*​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا فرارى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف*



love_marena قال:


> انا اسف حبيبى فى موضوعك
> الطيبة ليست ضعف بل هى قوة
> لان قوة اللة فى الضعف تكمل



اسعدنى مرورك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*كلماااااااااااااااااااااات راااااااااائعة وحزينة قوى ...لكنها ممكن تكون واقع
أشكرك تاسونى كاندى
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *كلماااااااااااااااااااااات راااااااااائعة وحزينة قوى ...لكنها ممكن تكون واقع
> أشكرك تاسونى كاندى
> سلام ونعمه لكم
> *​



شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2010)

فعلا اصبحت الطيبه الان هى ضعف بالنسبه للاخرين 
شكرا كاندى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Mason (20 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> تعلمت ان الطيبة فى الزمن ده خســارة للاسف ​​
> تعلمت أن الكلمة الحلوة والنفس البشوشة رأس مال الطيب.​
> تعلمت أن الفلوس تغير النفوس وتخضع رؤوس تعلمت أن العمر ينتهي والشغل ما ينتهي.
> تعلمت أن من يقول الصدق يصير منبوذ.
> ...


 

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك موضوع جميل جدا *​


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فعلا اصبحت الطيبه الان هى ضعف بالنسبه للاخرين
> شكرا كاندى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

  ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك موضوع جميل جدا *​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*صح كلامك يا مامتي*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (14 مايو 2011)

كلام جميل جدا


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *صح كلامك يا مامتي*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى روكتى 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> كلام جميل جدا


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعليمي هذا لن يأتي الا بأخطائي المتكررة علي مدار الماضي .... *
*ومحاولتي لتفاديها في حاضري ومستقبلي*

*شكراً يا كاندي ع الموضوع*​


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## Maroo Magdi (20 يناير 2012)

حلو الكلام اوى بليمس الواقع كمان جدا


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

تعلمت يلي ما عندو حظ لا يشقا و لايتعب 
كلامك صح بس مو كلو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2012)

تعلمت أن من يقول الصدق يصير منبوذ.

مش معنى كدة اننا نبطل نقول الصدق ( الصدق ينجى )


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *تعليمي هذا لن يأتي الا بأخطائي المتكررة علي مدار الماضي .... *
> *ومحاولتي لتفاديها في حاضري ومستقبلي*
> 
> *شكراً يا كاندي ع الموضوع*​




ربنا معاك  يا امير 

ويوفقك فى كل اعمالك 
​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2012)

حيران قال:


> مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررر


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2012)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> حلو الكلام اوى بليمس الواقع كمان جدا


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2012)

maria123 قال:


> تعلمت يلي ما عندو حظ لا يشقا و لايتعب
> كلامك صح بس مو كلو


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> تعلمت أن من يقول الصدق يصير منبوذ.
> 
> مش معنى كدة اننا نبطل نقول الصدق ( الصدق ينجى )


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2012)

تعلمت أن الطيب طايح حظه 

تعلمت أن ليس كل الناس على نياتها.

تعلمت أن اللي تعلمناه بالمدرسة والجامعة شي والواقع شي ثاني.

تعلمت أن ناس كثيرين لمصلحة شغلهم يصيروا "ونعم فيك" وإذا خلصت مصلحتهم ما يعرفونك.

تعلمت أن السفر يبين لك معادن الناس.



فعلا عندك حق 
تسلم ايدك يا كاندي


----------

